

Introducing OpenVoice. Your number, Open Source. - Titanous
http://blog.tropo.com/2010/05/19/introducing-openvoice-your-number-open-source/

======
drivebyacct
I just switched to Google Voice and now there is an open competitor? Oh well,
so far I can't complain about my Android + GV integration and plus VoIP is
coming...

